# IS IT POSSIBLE?



## nawreen (Sep 5, 2017)

My two months old baby chick looked dirty so I bathed him with warm water. All this took me less than five minutes and then I wrapped him up in a towel and kept him under the sun. Day was warm but sunlight not strong enough and it was windy too. So I let him walk about pecking at food for five ten minutes then got him inside and blow dried him. Can he get fever? He feels warm to touch (and my temperature is up since two days) so I think he must be having fever. Any suggestions please!

Sent from my MI 4W using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If peep is eating and drinking and doing chick things I would just watch. Chickens body temps are higher than ours. 105 is considered normal within in the range of normal body temps for them.

I don't recommend bathing, especially at that young age. Chickens get dirty, sometimes intentionally. It allows them to rid themselves of any mites that might be there. It helps shine feathers up. The girl in my avatar took mud baths and would sparkle after the mud fell off.


----------



## oldhen2345 (May 14, 2017)

I got three chicks from a breeder- these chicks were pretty dirty and pitiful looking. I resisted the urge to bathe them, but put a dust bath in the brooder. Amazingly they used it . They had hard balls of food/Poop stuck to their feet, so I had to manually remove those so their toes would not grow deformed. took a long, intense time to get those balls off without hurting the chicks. Now they are fabulous (except for one, which had to be put down). Maureen (black) and Missy (white) are now 18 wks old and looking great. the picture is when they were a few days old and then when they were 6 wks old.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

More rescues! Who knew that chickens would also turn out to need rescuing from unthinking, uncaring humans.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

That is sad to see.I don't understand people getting animals and neglecting them.Like my neighbors,they don't buy food for their chickens so they turn them loose to eat from my feeder.I would chase them off but they'd come back.I felt sorry for them not having food knowing it's not their fault.One BO actually defected to my flock.I noticed her in the yard in the morning and when I went to lock everybody up,she was in the coop like she had been doing it all her life.When the neighbor chickens come over,she stays away from them.Maybe she thinks I'll send her back to chicken hell.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I had 2 of the neighbor's chickens defect. Both appeared in my coop (singly) like they lived there for years.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Our next door neighbors are from Haiti. I've talked to them several times about not providing food and water for their birds. They like to play dumb, pretending they dont understand english. They understand english perfectly. Finally, I threatened to call zoning on them, all of sudden the birds had feed and water.


----------



## oldhen2345 (May 14, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> I had 2 of the neighbor's chickens defect. Both appeared in my coop (singly) like they lived there for years.


LOL they know where the good Mama is.


----------

